

The New Gamer - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/new-gamer

======
frossie
_I casually ‘pitched’ the idea to a respectable consumer-tech focused VC who
immediately commented that he didn’t think the people who like to play games
were the same people who like to win rewards/deals or shop period_

They don't need to all be the same - 10% of loads of people is still loads of
people.

